# Ein-kanaliger Sicherheitskreis + SPS Überwachung: Welche Kategorie?



## andrejtm (12 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. einer Sicherheitsbewertung. 

In einem Aufbau wird ein Sicherheitsschalter (mit zwei Öffnern) mit einem Kontakt auf einen 1-kanaligen Sicherheitskreis gelegt. Der zweite Kontakt des Schalters wird zu einer SPS geführt, die u.a. auch den Zustand des Sicherheitskreises überprüft (also ob ausgelöst wurde) und daraus ggf. eine zusätzliche Abschaltung durchführen kann.
Ich habe versucht diesen Sachverhalt im Anhang graphisch darzulegen.

Kann ich damit eine 2-Kanaligkeit und somit Kategorie 3 erreichen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deltal (12 Januar 2011)

Warum kein 2-Kanaliges Sicherheitsrelais?


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2011)

andrejtm schrieb:


> Kann ich damit eine 2-Kanaligkeit und somit Kategorie 3 erreichen?


 
Hallo,

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp

runterladen, da ist so eine Schaltung drin, bei meiner Version auf
Seite 138.
Beachte aber auch die Bedingungen...

Ist die Mechanik des Schalters sicher, oder kann die abbrechen? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## andrejtm (12 Januar 2011)

@Deltal:


Deltal schrieb:


> Warum kein 2-Kanaliges Sicherheitsrelais?


Das Sicherheitsrelais ist prinzipiell 2-kanalig (DOLD BD 5935), jedoch wurde bei der Anzahl der Öffner am Sicherheitsschalter gespart (also nur 2 Öffner-Kontakte vorhanden), so dass ein Öffner (auch) für die "Identifizierung der Problemstelle" an der SPS genutzt werden muss. 

@Tommi: 


Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe den BGIA-Report 2/2008 gelesen, jedoch ist Beispiel 18 (auf dieses beziehst Du Dich wahrscheinlich) nicht ganz passend, da ich ja sowohl eine Steuerungs-SPS als auch ein Sicherheitsrelais verwende, also zwei getrennte Elemente.

Näher dran wäre Beispiel 28 (auf Seite 170), jedoch ist hier der Sicherheitsbaustein bereits zwei-kanalig, so dass gar nicht mehr auf die SPS eingegangen wird.

Die Mechanik ist ein 2-kanaliger Schmersalschalter AZ16 mit getrenntem Betätiger (laut Hersteller bis Kat 3/PL=d einsetzbar). Meiner Meinung nach kann der Betätiger nur schwer abbrechen...


----------



## jabba (12 Januar 2011)

Da hast du ja genau das "Sahnestückchen" aus dem BIA Report zitiert.

Diese Beispiel ist sehr umstritten, ich würde mal bei der BG nachfragen ob die da noch zu stehen.
Unter Fachleuten gilt diese Schaltung nicht als Kat 3 und erst recht nicht PLd


----------



## jabba (12 Januar 2011)

Vergleiche einmal 28 mit 18, mit welchem Aufwand wird die Sicherheit umgesetzt, ich frage mich da warum ich bei beiden auf PLd kommen soll, Dann mache ich in Zukunft nur noch nach 18 da spare ich viel Geld


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Da hast du ja genau das "Sahnestückchen" aus dem BIA Report zitiert.
> 
> Diese Beispiel ist sehr umstritten, ich würde mal bei der BG nachfragen ob die da noch zu stehen.
> Unter Fachleuten gilt diese Schaltung nicht als Kat 3 und erst recht nicht PLd


 
weißt Du warum??

Gruß
Tommi

Oh, hatte Deinen zweiten Beitrag nicht gelesen...


----------



## Deltal (12 Januar 2011)

Ich würde mich nicht auf solche Experimente einlassen. Ein 30€ Initiator sollte doch noch drinsitzen?
Und den Zustand kann man im Grunde ja über das Sicherheitsrelais abfragen..


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Vergleiche einmal 28 mit 18, mit welchem Aufwand wird die Sicherheit umgesetzt, ich frage mich da warum ich bei beiden auf PLd kommen soll, Dann mache ich in Zukunft nur noch nach 18 da spare ich viel Geld


 
28 kommt doch auf PLe, oder kann ich nicht gucken???


----------



## reliability (12 Januar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Diese Beispiel ist sehr umstritten, ich würde mal bei der BG nachfragen ob die da noch zu stehen.


 
Die BGIA stellt extra die Korrekturen zum BGIA Report 2/2008 zur Verfügung. Allerdings bleibt bisher das Beispiel 18 davon unberührt: 
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep07/biar0208/erratum_Juni_2009.pdf 

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2011)

andrejtm schrieb:


> @Deltal:
> 
> Das Sicherheitsrelais ist prinzipiell 2-kanalig (DOLD BD 5935), jedoch wurde bei der Anzahl der Öffner am Sicherheitsschalter gespart (also nur 2 Öffner-Kontakte vorhanden), so dass ein Öffner (auch) für die "Identifizierung der Problemstelle" an der SPS genutzt werden muss.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo andrejtm,

also unsere BG (mmbg, jetzt bghm) hat offiziell immer die Meinung 
vertreten, daß bei Kat. 3 *zwei elektromechanische Schalter* notwendig
sind. Das haben wir sogar schriftlich. Andererseits hast Du die Aussage
Deines Herstellers. Bei berührungslosen Schaltern sieht das anders aus,
die können nicht abbrechen, deshalb nur einer bei Kat.3.
So machen wir das ab Kat.3.

Was hast Du denn für einen PLr (geforderten Performancelevel)?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht kann man die Frage auch ganz banal beantworten.
(Ich bin eher nicht der Experte in Sicherheitsfragen)

Ausgehend davon, dass der Schalter nur eine Betätigung hat, darf man wohl darauf vertrauen, dass immer beide Kontakte schalten. Somit würde der 2. Kontakt sich erübrigen. Bei dem nachgeschalteten Sicherheitsrelais in bewährter Technik darf man wohl auch einen Fehlerausschluss machen.

Den entscheidenden Vorteil der 2-Kanaligkeit sehe ich in der Möglichkeit der Querschlußerkennung. Voraussetzung dafür wäre natürlich der korrekte Anschluß an ein entsprechendes Sicherheitsrelais. (Testeingänge)
Und eben das erfüllt die gezeigte Schaltung nicht. Daher sehe ich keinen Gewinn an Sicherheit im Sinne der Fehleraufdeckung. Also eine Kat.2 wie ich meine.


----------



## andrejtm (12 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo andrejtm,
> 
> Was hast Du denn für einen PLr (geforderten Performancelevel)?
> 
> ...


 
Gefordert ist PLr=d, was mit den genannten Schaltern erreicht werden könnte. Und natürlich nur, wenn ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht wird!


----------



## andrejtm (12 Januar 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Den entscheidenden Vorteil der 2-Kanaligkeit sehe ich in der Möglichkeit der Querschlußerkennung. Voraussetzung dafür wäre natürlich der korrekte Anschluß an ein entsprechendes Sicherheitsrelais. (Testeingänge)
> Und eben das erfüllt die gezeigte Schaltung nicht. Daher sehe ich keinen Gewinn an Sicherheit im Sinne der Fehleraufdeckung. Also eine Kat.2 wie ich meine.


 
Ist eine Querschlußerkennung nicht auch dadurch gegeben, dass der zweite (wenn auch unsicherere) Kanal zum einen den Status des Sicherheitsrelais überprüft (ob ein Fehler entstanden ist oder nicht) und dann den Status jedes einzelnen Sicherheitsschalters erkennt und im Fehlerfall dann abschaltet.
Müssen dazu beide Kanäle sicher sein oder reicht das Abschalten im Fehlerfall über einen zweiten (unsicheren) Kanal aus?

Bzgl. Kategorie 2 muss der Testkanal ja nur einen Fehler erkennen bzw. anzeigen, aber keine Abschalthandlung durchführen... oder?


----------



## Deltal (13 Januar 2011)

Für die Querschlusserkennung dürfte das S-Relais keine Spannung ausgeben, die von der SPS als "High" interpretiert werden kann.

Musst du die Anlage nach EN-13849 bewerten wirste nicht mehr auf PLd kommen, da die SPS einfach nicht so gut bewertet werden kann.
Wenn du nach EN 954-1 vorgehst würde ich bezweifeln das eine SPS ein "bewertes Bauteil" ist.. 

Ich bleibe dabei, das Gefummel ist im Endeffekt teurer als ein weiterer Ini oder ein Sicherheitsschalter mit weiterm Kontakt. Spätestens wenn ein Fachmann sich das mal ansieht, wird der genau so nervige Fragen stellen wie wir 




> Somit würde der 2. Kontakt sich erübrigen. Bei dem nachgeschalteten  Sicherheitsrelais in bewährter Technik darf man wohl auch einen  Fehlerausschluss machen.



Redundanz und Fehlererkennung?


----------



## andrejtm (13 Januar 2011)

*Nur ein elektro-mechanischer Schalter für Kat. 3*



Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo andrejtm,
> 
> also unsere BG (mmbg, jetzt bghm) hat offiziell immer die Meinung
> vertreten, daß bei Kat. 3 *zwei elektromechanische Schalter* notwendig
> ...


 
Ach ja: ich habe folgendes Dokument soeben gefunden:

"Erreichen von Performance Level PL d mit Kategorie 3 gemäß ISO 13849-1 oder SIL 2 gemäß IEC 62061 unter Einsatz nur eines SIRIUS Positionsschalters mit oder ohne Zuhaltung (Bauart 2) oder nur eines SIRIUS Scharnierschalters"
http://support.automation.siemens.c...Info_1.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=35818822


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2011)

andrejtm schrieb:


> Ach ja: ich habe folgendes Dokument soeben gefunden:
> 
> "Erreichen von Performance Level PL d mit Kategorie 3 gemäß ISO 13849-1 oder SIL 2 gemäß IEC 62061 unter Einsatz nur eines SIRIUS Positionsschalters mit oder ohne Zuhaltung (Bauart 2) oder nur eines SIRIUS Scharnierschalters"


 
Hallo,

danke für den Link. Der zeigt, daß das was unsere BG sagt, ein Thema ist.

Siemens schreibt aber auch, daß Du "der Hersteller" im Endeffekt die
Verantwortung hast. Die werden Dir die Verantwortung nicht abnehmen.

Versteh' mich richtig, ich hätte auch gerne einkanalig gearbeitet.
Aber soll ich für meinen Arbeitgeber ein paar Euro sparen und dann evtl.
wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung angeklagt werden?

Nicht mehr in meinem hohen Alter...  

Wenn Du es so machst, wie Du es möchtest, nimm die Verantwortung
nicht allein auf Dich. Es gibt die BG, Sicherheitsfachkräfte (die leider oft
keine Steuerungstechniker sind) oder auch Deinen Chef.

Viel Erfolg!! :s12:

Tommi


----------



## Safety (15 Januar 2011)

*Bauart 2*

Hallo,
  hier habe ich mal meinen Senf zu diesem Thema abgegeben.
  Den Rest muss ich mir erst mal ansehen. 



http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=301506#post301506


----------



## -V- (16 Januar 2011)

Ist auf dem Sicherheitsrelais nicht noch ein Kontakt frei, der ein Signal an den SPS geben könnte?


----------



## andrejtm (17 Januar 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Sicherheitsrelais nicht noch ein Kontakt frei, der ein Signal an den SPS geben könnte?


 
Es ist ja gewollt, dass die SPS jeden Fehler identifizieren kann. Dazu muss dann vor dem Sicherheitsrelais jeder Sicherheitsschalter abgefragt werden... Das Sicherheitsrelais kann nur mitteilen, ob ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, nicht wo!


----------



## elektro_mensch (29 Oktober 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> also unsere BG (mmbg, jetzt bghm) hat offiziell immer die Meinung
> vertreten, daß bei Kat. 3 *zwei elektromechanische Schalter* notwendig
> sind. (...) Bei berührungslosen Schaltern sieht das anders aus,
> die können nicht abbrechen, deshalb nur einer bei Kat.3.


 
Dazu hab ich mal eine Frage.
Bei uns gibt es eine Maschine die ist schon alt. Genau weis ich es jetzt nicht aber denke so 20 Jahre. Die Maschine hat ein Pilz-Notausrelais und 4 Sicherheitsschalter für die Türen. Die Sicherheitsschalter sind mechanisch - spricht mit Zunge - keine Zuhaltung. Die Schalter sind dreipolig ausgeführt; 2 Öffner, 1 Schließer. Die beiden Öffner gegen zweikanalige auf das Notaus-Relais - der Schließer gibt eine Meldung an die SPS.

Die Maschine kam damals so und läuft auch so. Nun ist dort nach einem Unfall eine zusätzliche Tür nachgerüstet worden. In diese Tür ist ein elektromagnetischer Schalter reingekommen. Dieser Schalter hat nur ein Öffner und ein Schließer. Jetzt ist es so verdrahtet worden, dass der Schließer die Meldung für die SPS macht und der Öffner in einem der Notauskanäle mit verdrahtet wurde.

Meine Fragen: 
Für den oben erwähnten Fall
Ist das zulässig? 
Wird dadurch die Maschinensicherheitskategorie auf 2 zurückgesetzt?

Und Allgemein:
Ich bin kein Techniker, kein Maschinenbauer, habe nicht studiert und arbeite in einer Lebensmittelfabrik.
Ich hab versucht mich diesbezüglich im Internet schlau zu machen finde aber immer nur Diagramme und Schaubilder wie man die Maschniensicherheitskategorie ermittelt mit wagen Erklärungen und mit viel "Spielraum" (Unterschied zwischen manchmal bis oft und mehrfach bis dauernd [oder so ähnlich - stöhn]). 

was ist oft 1x die Woche, 1 x pro Schicht, 5 x pro Schicht - ich habe keine Ahnung.

Deshalb meine Frage gibt es da etwas in schriftlicher oder besser digitaler Form, möglichst verständlich, an den man sich erstmal orientieren kann? Meinetwegen auch erstmal pauschalisierend  - nur so als ersten Überblick sozusagen.

Wenn da jemand was wüsste - das wäre klasse.
Vielen Dank schon mal
elektromensch


----------



## Tommi (29 Oktober 2011)

elektro_mensch schrieb:


> mit wagen Erklärungen und mit viel "Spielraum" (Unterschied zwischen manchmal bis oft und mehrfach bis dauernd [oder so ähnlich - stöhn]).
> 
> was ist oft 1x die Woche, 1 x pro Schicht, 5 x pro Schicht - ich habe keine Ahnung.


 
Hallo,

das ist für uns Techniker genauso schwierig einzuschätzen. 

Die Norm (DIN EN ISO 13849-1) sagt sinngemäß:

Dauerarbeitsplatz = häufig bis dauernd

Einrichten an automatisierten Maschinen = selten bis weniger häufig

Aber auch nur, wenn die Dauer des Einrichtens nicht die halbe Schicht dauert.

Außerdem gibt es darüber natürlich auch noch verschiedene Meinungen.

Den entsprechenden Risikographen nach der o.g. Norm findest Du online,
z.B. hier:
http://www.festo.com/PDF_Flip/ch/safety/de/index.html

Zu der Frage mit dem Türschalter und der Schaltung müsstest Du Typ und Schaltplan durchgeben, damit man das evtl. beurteilen kann.

Und dann noch eine wichtige Frage: 
Bist Du VERANTWORTLICH für diese Anlage?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (29 Oktober 2011)

elektro_mensch schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich mal eine Frage.
> Bei uns gibt es eine Maschine die ist schon alt. Genau weis ich es jetzt nicht aber denke so 20 Jahre. Die Maschine hat ein Pilz-Notausrelais und 4 Sicherheitsschalter für die Türen. Die Sicherheitsschalter sind mechanisch - spricht mit Zunge - keine Zuhaltung. Die Schalter sind dreipolig ausgeführt; 2 Öffner, 1 Schließer. Die beiden Öffner gegen zweikanalige auf das Notaus-Relais - der Schließer gibt eine Meldung an die SPS.
> 
> Die Maschine kam damals so und läuft auch so. Nun ist dort nach einem Unfall eine zusätzliche Tür nachgerüstet worden. In diese Tür ist ein elektromagnetischer Schalter reingekommen. Dieser Schalter hat nur ein Öffner und ein Schließer. Jetzt ist es so verdrahtet worden, dass der Schließer die Meldung für die SPS macht und der Öffner in einem der Notauskanäle mit verdrahtet wurde.
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich möchte und kann auch zz nicht ins Detail gehen. Aber, ein Magnetschalter  muss bestimmungsgemäß verwendet werden! Ich geh jetzt davon aus das Du einen Berührungsloswirkenden Magnetschalter mit zwei Reedkontakten meinst. 
Eine Einkanalige Verwendung  ist nicht die bestimmungsgemäß Verwendung also  darf man diesen Schalter so nicht anschließen! Auch muss man wissen, dass diese Art von Schaltern nur bestimmt Stromspitzen vertragen und bei falschem Anschluss ein Totalversagen aufweisen. Deshalb gibt es Schalter mit eingebauten Widerstand bzw. Anschlussboxen die diesen eingebaut haben was besser ist.
Also aus der Ferne betrachtet ist das was da aufgebaut wurde sehr gefährlich!


----------



## Andreas Koenig (29 Oktober 2011)

Nutzung von SPS-Kanälen hat eine Reihe von Pferdefüßen:


liefert der SPS-Hersteller für Eingangsbaugruppe, Logik und Ausgangsbaugruppe Mttfd-Werte ?
wie sieht es mit der Reaktionszeit der Notabschaltung über den 2. Kanal aus ? Schlimmstenfalls musst Du 2 Zykluszeiten der SPS + Schaltzeit des Schützes + Anhaltezeit ansetzen, das mag bei einer Wartungstür gehen, nicht aber bei einem Lichtvorhang
der gern vergessene Teil 2 der ISO 13849 : bei Nutzung der SPS gelten natürlich die Forderungen hinsichtlich Verifizierung und Validierung auch hier.
während bei Sicherheitsschaltgeräten doch eher eine gewisse Scheu besteht, asl Betreiber/Instandhalter eigenständige Änderungen vorzunehmen, gilt das nicht für die SPS
--> bei uns versuchen wir derzeit die SPS auch noch aus den Testkreisen raus zu bekommen, eine Nutzung der SPS als "Kanal" der Sicherheitssteuerung ist bei uns stets vorhanden (allerdings als diversitärer 3. Kanal, der unabhängig von Sicherheitsschaltgerät agiert und die Maschine über Wegschalten von Schaltspannungen, Betätigungsschützen püarallel stillsetzt). Über eine Nutzung als 2. Kanal diskutieren wir nicht mal: Der Engineeringaufwand für Sonderlösungen ist im Sondermaschinenbau abgesehen vom Riskio auch finanziell viel höher als der vermeintliche Nutzen einer solchen abgespeckten Sicherheitslösung.


----------



## Safety (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hier noch ein Fachartikel von der BGN.
http://www.bgn.de/452/31608/1?wc_origin=/10016?sk=45&wc_cmt=87f0c73badb738ee4178bb1b8b0a81e6

Also immer auch das entsprechende Schaltgerät verwenden das der Hersteller frei gibt, Siehe Datenblatt und Betriebsanleitung!


----------



## elektro_mensch (30 Oktober 2011)

*Verantwortlich ?*



Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist für uns Techniker genauso schwierig einzuschätzen.


 
 / :-(



Tommi schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine wichtige Frage:
> Bist Du VERANTWORTLICH für diese Anlage?


 
Ja gute Frage - wenn ich das wüsste...
Ich sag mal so ich fühl mich auf jeden Fall verantwortlich immerhin arbeiten da Leute die ich jeden Tag sehe...

Ich bin als Schichtelektriker tätig und sehe zu das die Anlagen laufen.
Reparieren, Warten, Erweiteren, Ändern, Verbesseren u.s.w.

Meine Vorgesetzten (vier !) sind alle keine Elektriker und haben alle keine elektrische Ausbildung und auch keine entsprechende Kenntnisse....

Wir sind derzeit vier Schichtelektriker, mit unterschiedliche Berufserfahrung aber alle "gleichberechtigt". Wenn jetzt irgendwo eine Änderung gemacht wird - wie zum Beispiel diese Tür, macht einer von uns die elektrische Verkabelung. So wie er das für richtig hält. Eine nachträgliche Kontrolle (oder eine Vorgabe) gibt es nicht. Wer von meinen Vorgesetzten soll es auch machen ? 

Es gibt zwar 2 Elektromeister im Betrieb aber die kümmert das wenig.
Einer ist für andere Hallen zuständig denn geht das nichts an.
Der andere ist für die Ausbildung zuständig, der kümmert sich überhaupt nicht um das "Alltagsgeschäft".

Tja - in wie weit bin ich da jetzt verantwortlich ?
Bin ich nicht schon bverantwortlich wenn ich die Anlage nach einer Störung wieder in Betrieb nehme und weiss die Anlage ist nicht wirklich sicher ?

Keine Ahnung....


----------



## elektro_mensch (30 Oktober 2011)

*Danke*

für die Antworten...
ich guck morgen mal nach den genauen Bauteilbezeichnungen....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2011)

Die Verantwortung geht von oben nach unten, also da wo der Fisch am
meisten Stinkt, am Kopf, ist die größte Veantwortung. Wenn du nicht ausdrücklich
für die Sicherheit von der GL zum Verantwortlichen gemacht wurdest, sehe
ich da keine Gefahr für dich, diesen Job könntest du auch mangels Fach-
Kenntnis, nicht ausüben. Aber um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, weist du 
deinen Vorgesetzten, auf den Mangel hin, schön wäre das Schriftlich zu 
machen, ansonsten im Beisein eines Kollegen und führe über das Gespräch 
ein Handschriftliches Gedächtnisprotokoll.

Blöd ist nur wenn ihr diese Augenscheinlich falsch konstruierte, neue Sicheheit,
selbständig Installiert habt, mit Ignoranz aller geltenden Normen.


----------



## Wutbürger (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo elektromensch,

 verstehe ich das richtig – vorher war da keine Tür – also komplett offen?
Oder war da vorher eine Verkleidung die nicht geöffnet werden konnte?

 Im ersten Fall fände ich es OK, wenn du dieselben Schalter und Beschaltung der anderen Türen kopierst. Dadurch kann die Sicherheit unter normalen Bedingungen nur verbessert werden. Sofern das der Fall ist, ist das auch jederzeit erlaubt.
Einfach den nächst besten Magnet-Schalter zu verbauen ist dagegen leichtsinnig. Lieber habe ich keine Sicherheitsfunktion, als eine, auf die ich mich nicht verlassen kann!

 Im 2. Fall sieht das schon sehr viel kritischer aus. Einfach eine Öffnung an der Maschine zu schaffen, die vorher nicht da war, würde ich als „Wesentliche Änderung“ empfinden. Die letztendliche Beurteilung ist aber immer von der aktuellen Situation und der Risikobereitschaft der zuständigen Person abhängig.  

 Weitere Hintergründe findest du hier:
 SafetyReport 1 - Neue Maschinenrichtlinie
 SafetyReport 2 - Neue Maschinenrichtlinie
 SafetyReport 3 - Neue Maschinenrichtlinie

Folgendes Beispiel zeigt anschaulich was passiert, wenn man über das Ziel hinaus schießt...
 EU Sicherheit auf Rolltreppen

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Tommi (31 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung geht von oben nach unten, also da wo der Fisch am
> meisten Stinkt, am Kopf, ist die größte Veantwortung. Wenn du nicht ausdrücklich
> für die Sicherheit von der GL zum Verantwortlichen gemacht wurdest, sehe
> ich da keine Gefahr für dich, diesen Job könntest du auch mangels Fach-
> ...


 
Hallo,

das Doofe ist nur, das habe ich neulich auf einem Lehrgang gelernt, wenn
man als Elektrofachkraft etwas macht, übernimmt man schon Verantwortung.
Zumindest ist man bei einem Unfall mit im Topf der Verdächtigen.
Auch wenn die Hirachie nicht geklärt ist.

Deshalb, wie RN schon sagt, immer fleißig schriftlich melden.

Gruß
Tommi

@elekro_mensch: sorry, ich hatte geglaubt, Du bist Kaufmann oder so was...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (31 Oktober 2011)

Hallo elektromensch.

Zuerst bringst Du eine wichtige Einstellung mit. Du denkst an die anderen Mitarbeiter, die sich darauf verlassen können müssen, dass eine Schutzfunktion nicht versagt.

Es wäre fatal, wenn eine geöffnete Schutztür die Maschine nicht in einen sicheren Zustand versetzt. Das halte ich fast noch für gefährlicher als eine Öffnung, durch die man hineingreifen könnte. Denn da ist die Gefahr "offensichtlich".

Wie Du selbst schon sagst, fehlen Dir die Fachkenntnisse um die Verantwortung für die Sicherheit der Kollegen zu tragen.
Da man in der Ausbildung zum Betriebs-Elektriker normalerweise nichts über Steuerungskategorien und dergleichen lernt, kann man Dir nicht einmal einen Vorwurf machen.

Oft werden Fehler gemacht, weil man sich im Glauben wähnt alles richtig ausgeführt zu haben. Du hast schon einmal erkannt, dass dies ggf. nicht so ist.

Aus der Ferne betrachtet dürfte es wohl nicht ganz verkehrt sein, das bestehende Konzept zu kopieren. Wenn schon Türschalter in Reihe verkettet sind, dürfte das bei korrekter Ausführung den Ansprüchen genügen.

WICHTIG! Du hast geschrieben, dass es keine Überprüfung gibt. Eine Überprüfung muss zwingend erfolgen. Was nutzt die beste Überlegung auf dem Papier, wenn ein Verdrahtungsfehler das zunichte macht.

Es müssen aber noch weitere Betrachtungen gemacht werden. Z.B. ob die ein gefahrbringender Antrieb rechtzeitig zum Stillstand kommt, wenn die Tür geöffnet wird und jemand den Bereich betritt/hineingreift. Möglicherweise ist die Tür näher an der Gefahrenquelle?!? Wurden Regeln gegen vorhersehbare Manipulation beachtet? usw...

Bei einer wesentlichen Veränderung muss die CE-Konformität neu erklärt werden. Das geht nicht "mal eben" und erfordert gutes Fachwissen.

Ich würde empfehlen, eine Fachkraft ins Haus zu holen.


----------



## Tommi (31 Oktober 2011)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Folgendes Beispiel zeigt anschaulich was passiert, wenn man über das Ziel hinaus schießt...
> EU Sicherheit auf Rolltreppen


 
das sollte hier nicht so unkommentiert stehenbleiben...

Gruß
Tommi

http://www.din.de/cmd?level=tpl-art...bricid=47393&cmstextid=112728&3&languageid=de


----------



## elektro_mensch (3 Januar 2012)

So - bei mir dauert es manchmal länger :-( sorry...

Ich muss da mal zurückrudern - ich hab mich jetzt mehr mit der Machinie und ihre "Historie" hier im Werk beschäftigt. Die Mschine ist so ausgelieft worden das nur ein Öffner der Notausschalter auf das Notausrelais geht. Ursprünglich gab es nur zwei Notausschalter - am Schrank und am Pult. Beide Schliesserkontakte gingen getrennt auf Eingänge der SPS und schalten dort die Maschine aus.


Sicherheitsschalter für Türen oder ähnliches gab es überhaupt nicht.

Als erstes ist ein weiterer Notausschalter hinzugekommen der an anderen Bedienseite der maschine angebaut wurde. Der Öffner wurde im Hardwarekreis mit eingeschliffen. Der Schliesser wurde nicht seperat auf der SPS geführt sondern mit den Schliesser des Pultes im Reihe geschaltet.


Irgendwann kam es dann zu einem Unfall. Die Anlage walzt Teig und sticht aus diesen mit einer Ausstechwalze teigformen aus.

Alle Walzen sind frei zugänglich (das ist aber normal - denke ich - auf einer anderen Linie sind auch alle Walzen freizugänglich und die Anlage ist wesentlich neuer).

Wenn die Maschine startet gibt es eine nicht zu überhörende Anlaufwarnung (glaub 5 sek) kurz Ruhe und dann laufen die Antriebe an. Normalerweise wissen alle Hupe an = Finger weg !
Wenn Leute aber lange an der Maschine arbeiten können sie ja einschätzen wenn die Hupe angeht "jetzt hab ich noch 5 sekunden" - da hat sich jemand verschätzt und einen halben Finger an der Ausstechwalze verloren.


2.)
Deshalb ist an der Ausstechwalze eine neue zusätzliche Klappe angebaut worden. Hierfür wurde ein Schmersalschalter genommen - ohne Zuhaltung - mit zwei Öffner und ein Schliesser. Es wurde aber nur ein Öffner benutzt und in den Hardwarekreis eingeschliffen. Der Schliesser wurde wieder nicht seperat auf die SPS geführt sondern wieder in den Schliesser vom Pult in Reihe geschaltet.

3)
So und dann gibt es an der Maschine etliche Klappen die sich nur mit Hilfe von Werkzeug (Inbusschlüssel) öffnen lassen. Hinter zwei von diese Klappen verbirgt sich ein wirklich mächtiger Kettenantrieb. Wer immer damit in Berührung kommt verliert mehr als nur einen Finger. Und es ist wohl vorgekommen das die (externe) Reinigungsfirma die Klappen geöffnet hat und die Antrieb laufen lies (sollen die nicht - ist aber warschlein einfacher für die). Um das zu verhindern sind dort, wie an der Ausstechwalze wieder zwei Schmersalschalter (selbe Ausführung - Zungenbetätigung) angebaut worden. Die Schliesser ist wieder mit den Pultschliesser in Reihe gelegt worden.


4) 
Diese Schmersalschalter sind aber beim Reinigen oft abgesoffen und deshalb gegen magnetisch betättigte Schalter erstetzt worden. Die Schalter sind auch von Schmersal (hab die Bezeichung jetzt nicht hier) hab ich aber überprüft die sind okay. Die werden jetzt auch nicht mehr totgespritzt.


Fazit:
Für mich ist das okay. Die Anlage ist sicherer als vorher und der Bediener/Elektriker braucht jetzt nicht mehr suchen welche Klappe nicht geschlossen ist weil es am Display steht.
Die Vorgesetzen kennen die Umbauten - die waren von Ihnen ja auch gewollt - und ob das rechtlich so in Ordnung ist - da müssen die sich einen Kopf machen.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und allen ein schönes neues Jahr
mfg
elektromensch


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich will mal auf ein paar Punkte eingehen.


> Irgendwann kam es dann zu einem Unfall. Die Anlage walzt Teig und sticht aus diesen mit einer Ausstechwalze teigformen aus.
> 
> Alle Walzen sind frei zugänglich (das ist aber normal - denke ich - auf einer anderen Linie sind auch alle Walzen freizugänglich und die Anlage ist wesentlich neuer).
> 
> ...



Jeder Arbeitgeber muss das Arbeitsschutzgesetz einhalten und somit auch die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung, hier gibt es den:
_Anhang 1: Mindestvorschriften für Arbeitsmittel gemäß § 7 Abs. 1 Nr. 2_
_2.8 Arbeitsmittel müssen mit Schutzeinrichtungen ausgestattet sein, die den unbeabsichtigten Zugang_
_zum Gefahrenbereich von beweglichen Teilen verhindern oder welche die beweglichen Teile vor dem_
_Erreichen des Gefahrenbereichs stillsetzen._
_Die Schutzeinrichtungen_
_- müssen stabil gebaut sein,_
_- dürfen keine zusätzlichen Gefährdungen verursachen,_
_- dürfen nicht auf einfache Weise umgangen oder unwirksam gemacht werden können,_
_- müssen ausreichend Abstand zum Gefahrenbereich haben,_
_- dürfen die Beobachtung des Arbeitszyklus nicht mehr als notwendig einschränken und_
_- müssen die für Einbau oder Austausch von Teilen sowie für die Instandhaltungs- und_
_Wartungsarbeiten erforderlichen Eingriffe möglichst ohne Demontage der Schutzeinrichtungen_
_zulassen, wobei der Zugang auf den für die Arbeit notwendigen Bereich beschränkt sein muss._
Also so einfach ein Maschine ohne jegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen zu betrieben ist nicht erlaubt. Auch muss man wissen dass die BtrSichV die Mindestvorschriften sind! Jeder Arbeitgeber musste bis 2002 seinen Maschinenpark überprüfen und entsprechende Maßnahmen einleiten.
Diese Überprüfungen laufen zum Teil immer noch, mir sind viele Firmen bekannt die mittlerweile Erkannt haben welches Rechtliche Risiko eingegangen wird. 


> 2.)
> Deshalb ist an der Ausstechwalze eine neue zusätzliche Klappe angebaut worden. Hierfür wurde ein Schmersalschalter genommen - ohne Zuhaltung - mit zwei Öffner und ein Schliesser. Es wurde aber nur ein Öffner benutzt und in den Hardwarekreis eingeschliffen. Der Schliesser wurde wieder nicht seperat auf die SPS geführt sondern wieder in den Schliesser vom Pult in Reihe geschaltet.


Dies könnte eine Kategorie 1 entsprechend EN 954-1 sein, war lange Jahre so in vielen Maschinenverbaut,  ob dies Ausreichend ist kann man aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen.
Es besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen einen Bauart 2 Schalter und einen Magnetschalter, der Bauart 2 hat Zwangsöffnende Kontakte der Magnetschalter im Normalfall nicht!


> 3)
> So und dann gibt es an der Maschine etliche Klappen die sich nur mit Hilfe von Werkzeug (Inbusschlüssel) öffnen lassen. Hinter zwei von diese Klappen verbirgt sich ein wirklich mächtiger Kettenantrieb. Wer immer damit in Berührung kommt verliert mehr als nur einen Finger. Und es ist wohl vorgekommen das die (externe) Reinigungsfirma die Klappen geöffnet hat und die Antrieb laufen lies (sollen die nicht - ist aber warschlein einfacher für die). Um das zu verhindern sind dort, wie an der Ausstechwalze wieder zwei Schmersalschalter (selbe Ausführung - Zungenbetätigung) angebaut worden. Die Schliesser ist wieder mit den Pultschliesser in Reihe gelegt worden.


Sie unter 2.


> 4)
> Diese Schmersalschalter sind aber beim Reinigen oft abgesoffen und deshalb gegen magnetisch betättigte Schalter erstetzt worden. Die Schalter sind auch von Schmersal (hab die Bezeichung jetzt nicht hier) hab ich aber überprüft die sind okay. Die werden jetzt auch nicht mehr totgespritzt.


Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstehe dann, hast Du den Bestimmungsgemäßen Einsatz eines Magnetschalters mit nur einem Kanal aus der Betriebsanleitung heraus gelesen. Bitte gib doch mal den Typ an.  Mir sind nur Magnetschalter mit eingebauter Auswertung und dann entsprechenden Kontakten bekannt die ein solche Verschaltung zulassen.
Wir haben die ganze Zeit nur von Sensoren gesprochen wie Schaltet ihr die Antriebsmotoren ab?


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2012)

*Bgr 112*

Hallo,
hier noch ein BGR zu diesem Thema.
Sehe Dir mal die Schutzeinrichtungen für solche Maschinen an.


----------



## elektro_mensch (3 Januar 2012)

Schmersal - BZ 16 - 11 V mit Reedkontakten -gibt es glaub ich nicht mehr -gibt jetzt ein Nachfogemodel...

In einer anderen Halle gibt es auch eine "Teigausrollstrecke". Die Anlage wurde neu aufgebaut und das nach 2002, genau weiss ich es aus dem Stand nicht aber ist jetzt vielleicht fünf Jahre alt. Die Ausstechwalzen sind dort eingehäust und mit Sicherheitsschalter (magnetisch betätigt - 2 Ö, 1 S, Reedkontakte von Ferrogard) gesichert. Aber die "normalen" Walzen die den Teig dünner drücken sind nicht eingehäust.
Über die ganze Strecke hängt eine Notausreisleine.

Dort gibt es eine ähnliche Anlaufwarung, 5 Sekunden Hupen - kurze Pause - Antriebe starten.

Das hat eine Maschinenbaufirma neu aufgebaut - die wird das ja wohl richtig gemacht haben - wenn nicht kann ich es mit meinen marginalen Kenntnissen diesbezüglich nicht beurteilen.
Auch wenn es weh tut das muss ich so deutlich eingestehen.

Mfg


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
es scheint so als wäre dies ein Typ mit integrierter Auswertung und somit auch eventuell so einsetzbar. Ob nach heutigem Stand der Technik diese Schaltung ( 1 Kanalige Auswertung in Reihenschaltung mit mehreren verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen und Not-Halt Taster) richtig wäre ist abhängig von verschiedenen Faktoren, aber da es zu schweren Verletzungen kommen kann sehr wahrscheinlich nicht!
Zu den Walzen, es gibt verschiedene Wege einen Einzug sicher zu machen. Eventuell gehen davon nur geringe Gefährdungen aus, aber das könntest Du schon bewerten ob sich da jemand verletzen könnte und ob auch da ein Finger weg sein könnte. Aber auch das ist unmöglich aus der Ferne zu beurteilen.

Anmerkung:
Da im Datenblatt was ich mir angesehen habe nichts von einer 1 Kanaligen Anwendung für z.B. Kategorie 1 steht sollte bzw. muss man dies beim Hersteller nachfragen.


----------

